# Plow with a lift?



## 04Wrangler_CT (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a TJ, details in sig. I built it to be useful and handle whatever I can throw at it off road. wesport

Last year I had a ton of fun just driving around pulling people out of ditchs and sorting out accidents.

I wanted to take it a step further and put a plow on my jeep this winter and do some driveways around my neighborhood along with my own. I posted it on Jeepforum.com and 8/10 people said don't do it jeeps weren't meant for plowing and essentially it'll spontaniously explode if you do. Now confused cause in the snow I see 5/10 vehicles being jeeps with plows on it. One of the guys on the thread said he loves plowing with his TJ and told me to come here for better info. 

So what do you guys think? Could I plow at my height? from tire to tire I measure 6'7" width. Not sure where to measure for ground height.

Thanks alot,

Kevin.


----------



## 04Wrangler_CT (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh, can't post without being a pic *****. hah

Bike and jeep meeting eachother. 








Rausch creek offroad trip


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Wranglers are awesome for plowing. Your kinda high up to plow with it maybe leaving the lift in and downsizing the tires for plowing you can be ok .Im sure you would need to make some custom plow mounts to compensate for the height.Are you by chance a member of CTJEEP?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Welcome to Plowsite:waving:

Jeeps are often used to plow, and quite successfully. They are great in driveways and for clean up.

The trick is to match the plow to the truck. I'd recommend a Snoway 22 series for your jeep.

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11

The Rubicon mount is designed for the higher jeeps and should give you enough adjustment to achieve proper attachment heights.

You should consider smaller tires for plowing. use the search feature at the top to search the site, there are hours of reading. There are a lot of guys plowing with jeeps that contribute regularly.


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

I love plowing with my Jeeps!


----------



## '76cj5 (Dec 12, 2003)

I love plowing wth my little jeep also.
It's only a CJ5 and a 2-1/2" lift with a 7.5' plow but does great for driveways and such.
Home made plow mount


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya Jeeps EXPLODE if you plow with them
and if you go off road they EXPLODE Too.

the only way they dont EXPLODE is to leave them in the showroom


----------



## Scrambler22 (Nov 19, 2005)

I plow with my 2000 TJ. I got a 4" lift and use 33" tires to plow with. It plows great with a 7' Western Uni-mount. I modified plow side of mount to maintain normal blade "levelness" I put 5 60# sand bags in rear. No troubles in 5 yrs.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I plow 800+ feet of gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I agree your 4.5" lift is a bit too high for a stock plow mount. You will most likely need a custom vehicle mount to lower the plow attachment points so the a-frame is horizontal.
Other than that Jeeps make a great plow vehicle.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

04 wrangler CT Nice Rig

I run 33" tires with 4.56 gears. for plowing I use Blizzak in a 31 tire, because of the smaller snow tire I rarely use Lo range. Lo range is a PITA for backing up.


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

I think I may have been the one that sent you here?  i recommend this site highly and Sno-Way in particular... great product - great company - great service. be sure to check out the sno-way forum here as well.....


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I do not plow with a jeep, but i just converted my Western Unimount to work on a NBS silverado. If you buy the ultramount undercarriage, and the ultramount to unimount conversion, there may be enough room to lower the plow closer to the ground. There are 2 sets of adjusting brackets to use to get the plow to the right level.


----------



## daaboss (Dec 27, 2007)

My 2005 Jeep Rubicon with a Snoway MT plow (built up the mount so the plow frame was level with my 4" lift) and with 320 lbs. of backweight (see my pictures) has been an incredible snow moving machine. I plow a fast food restaurant, with a tight drive-thru land and over 3/4 of an acre of parking. I can move anything with this setup. I can turn on a dime... and stack snow over 6 feet high... no problems whatsoever. But.... my advise NEVER lock up the axles unless you are is extreme conditions. If you lock up the axles and hit dry pavement while turning and pushing a big load you stand a chance of snapping your axles (that is what I have been told). I was on a country farm lane plowing a 1/4 mile of a gravel lane with snow drifts over 6 feet high and that is the only time I chose to lock up my axles. There were ditches on either side of the lane and I didn't want to get thrown into one as the snow drifts were pushing me off line constantly. It sure was fun doing that job once... but can't say I would want to do that kind of plowing all of the time !!!


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

o4wrangler - not sure if you bought a plow yet - if you did not please PM me. I live in CT. and have a brand new never used I will part with @ a good price.


----------

